# log



## avataranjie (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone care to explain how to evaluate 9^(log3 5)?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

avataranjie said:


> Anyone care to explain how to evaluate 9^(log3 5)?


http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=9^%28log3+5%29 may be of help unless we're talking about two different things lol


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

We're not here to do your homework 
But here is the answer:


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Wrong. This would be the correct form.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

trsohmers said:


> wrong. This would be the correct form.


oh hai wolfram|alpha


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Wolfram Alpha ftw


----------

